# dslr help



## evilwit (Jan 18, 2012)

hey guys few days ago i asked you to help me to get a dslr.now in that thread i was advised nikon D3100 .but i have some questions regarding.
1>from where can i learn about dslrs?
2>i will use it for taking different kinds  of photos like macro,potraits etc and hd videos.will this camera fullfill my requirements?
3>i have heard that dslr requires special kind of lenses to capture photos.will nikon provide me with those lenses.if yes then will it serve my requirements?as i dont want to invest money in lenses?please help


----------



## nac (Jan 18, 2012)

Read some DSLR buying guide.

Digital SLR buying guide - CNET Reviews
Buying a digital SLR: Guides: Learn: Digital Photography Review

Just google it, you will get some good sites. 

Definitely this camera will fulfill your requirement, but you have to buy few lens. Along with D3100 you will kit lens (Only one lens), and you have to spend some from your pocket to buy other lens.

If you want DSLR you have to spend some on lens, else you have to go for compact camera or you can just buy D3100 now and you can buy other lens later when you have enough money.


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 18, 2012)

Buying a DSLR pretty much means that you want to invest in Lenses 

As for the D3100 suiting your needs, it all depends on how keenly you pursue them and what budget you can spare. Its a very capable DSLR and with the proper lens (for macro etc) and practice, can fulfil your stated requirements 



PS: I use my friends' D3100 often.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 18, 2012)

@evilwit - let me give some answers to your query 

1. to know about DSLR u better start reading lots of reviews...u will come to know lots of terms...google those terms and understand..ex. bracketing, crop factor, sensor, viewfinder etc.
2. In DSLR world for every specific need there is a specific lens...for birds better get a zoom lens, for macro better to get a macro lens...with ur default kit lens u can take general party pics, landscapes and portraits easily

3. Now this line is impossible "I dont want to invest in lenses" ...If u get a DSLR u r bound to invest continuously in lenses untill u r satisfied...its a costly hobby.

if u want to save yourself from all this hassle just forget DSLR and get a superzoom like FZ150 or SX40


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2012)

evilwit said:


> hey guys few days ago i asked you to help me to get a dslr.now in that thread i was advised nikon D3100 .but i have some questions regarding.


u should have continued from your original thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/151377-want-dslr.html 



evilwit said:


> 1>from where can i learn about dslrs?


some urls are posted above & also 
read this 5 page thread on Nikon D3100 discussion u will learn a lot 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/144093-nikon-d-slr-buying-advice.html



evilwit said:


> 2>i will use it for taking different kinds  of photos like macro,potraits etc and hd videos.will this camera fullfill my requirements?


yes...it will 



evilwit said:


> 3>i have heard that dslr requires special kind of lenses to capture photos.will nikon provide me with those lenses


Each & every lens in DSLR is special & serve a purpose...Nikkor has good collection of lenses u won't be disappointed


----------

